# Branson clutch problem



## jkuz4

I have a Branson 2910i with 360 hours that suddenly has a clutch problem. The clutch when pressed stuck to the floor or in the disengaged position. Does this sound familar to anyone?


----------



## RC Wells

I suggest you lube the clutch pedal linkage. If it is not a case of the linkage and shaft sticking, the problem will be internal. These have a clutch release bearing that rides on a tubular housing in front of the transmission. If the tractor is left in the weather or stored in a high humidity environment, that tube rusts the clutch release that pushes the release bearing causing it to stick. If the clutch is improperly adjusted or ridden by the operator, where kept partially depressed, the bearing wears through the fingers on the pressure plate. Once that tube rusts it is time to split the tractor and repair the problem, and same if the pressure plate and bearing fail.
TYM is the current distributor and manufacturer of the Kukje tractors from Korea, and one of those dealers may be most helpful in locating manuals and parts. This dealer has a useful website with parts diagrams: https://www.bigredsonline.net/


----------



## jkuz4

I posted a few days ago about my Branson 2910i clutch issue (basically stuck in the disengaged position) upon inspection I took apart the housing around the control panel. Specically the left side. When I got the panel loose a spring fell out that was broken and the clutch engaged. My problem is I don't know what the spring is from. I don't think it is the clutch release spring because the clutch is working fine and it was above the clutch. The spring is 3 and a half by 3/4 inches and strong. Any help would be great.


----------



## RC Wells

Did you go to the website I recommended on your last question and take a look at the parts schematic, that will answer your question?


----------



## jkuz4

I will check it out. Thanks


----------



## pogobill

Pictures are worth a thousand words. On the Link RC supplied, the Brake Clutch pedal shows a number of springs.


----------

